# Okay this doe is for sale again and I REALLY REALLY want her



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.agapeoaks.com/herd-book/senior-does/161-2/

Once again, what do you think? Pam offered her to me in milk for $500. I think its fair but I wanna know what yall think of her. She has her AR she was the AGS National Jr. Champion. :drool: :drool:


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Okay this doe is for sale again and I REALLY REALLY want*

It's hard to see much from just the one angle...but some possible pros and cons...

cons -- doesn't appear to have much brisket extension, chine appears to dip a little which ideally it wouldn't on such a young girl, but it could be her stance, elbow appears a little out which makes her front feet look ahead of her - as opposed to underneath her. Udder doesn't appear to have much of a medial and teets are small. Rump is pretty steep more from left to right then front to back - her spine/tail bone is quite a bit higher then her thurls and pin bones.

pros - just as many pros! legs look strong, good depth and distance between her rear legs. udder has great 1/3 positioning, she is very long and dainty, fine boned with a slender neck. I would highly recommend putting your hands on her, feet her skin, her ribs (especially the spacing) and whether her bones are nice and flat. It appears in the picture - but I could be very wrong - that her pins are farther apart then her hip bones. Great pro


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Okay this doe is for sale again and I REALLY REALLY want*

I think she's a beautiful doe at a very fair price. Well proven and looks good. I would get her.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Okay this doe is for sale again and I REALLY REALLY want*

It's tough to go on from one pic, which is why you should always ask for multiple angles if you're purchasing without seeing in person. 
This doe was originally for sale a very long time, which makes me wonder why she wasn't taken. But certainly her accomplishments and appraisal, plus the security of generational milk stars are big pluses. I personally though like to see good teat size.
Do you know how her offspring has done and what mammary looks like in her daughters? That's always a key for me - how does a doe produce.
But if you really like her, she appears to have enough going for her to get the green light.


----------

